# **Four dogs stolen in NW Georgia**



## poolecw (Jun 19, 2011)

My hunting buddy had two dogs stolen last night (6/18/11) from their dog pens behind his house.  They stole his dog leashes and automatic feeders from the pen as well.  My buddy's neighbor also had two dogs stolen at the same time.  The dogs were stolen from Summerville, GA.  

The first dog is a walker female.  She is around 9 years old and is in good shape for her age.  She is silient on track and has a nice fast chop on tree.

The second dog is a english redtick female.  She is around 5 years old and is a really fast chop mouth tree dog.  She is butt ugly to look at. She is skinny but with a little pot belly. 

The two dogs that were stolen from my buddy's neighbor were both walker males.  One is around five years old and the other is a younger male.


I will post pictures as soon as I can get them.  If you have any information, you can send me a private message and I will get you in contact with my buddy.


Please be on the look out in North west Georgia, Alabama, or Tenn.


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 19, 2011)

hope yall catch the losers that did this & prosecute them to the fullest extent of the law.good luck


----------



## poolecw (Jun 19, 2011)

Walker female








Redtick female


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jun 19, 2011)

I hope yall catch the losers that did this.  Nothing worse than a thief except a dog thief.


----------



## 5 string (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope you catch em a theif is the lowest scum the
re is in my book


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 20, 2011)

With the dogs being stollen at his house, it was probably someone he knew that got them.  I hope yall find them. Ive had dogs stollen in the woods. Id check out the Flea market in Collinsville AL, you might get lucky.


----------



## procraftanddodge (Jun 20, 2011)

I would check collinsvill as well and think of any body new have hunted with in last few months and ride and check there pens as well. Good luck hope yal find them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

If the dogs were chipped make sure the vets in a wide area know to look for them.


----------



## mc bluebeagles (Jun 20, 2011)

We will keep eye and ears open this way ,  Good luck!


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Jun 20, 2011)

Me to i get a lot of calls for dogs for sale


----------



## poolecw (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. The dogs are still missing.  Maybe we will get a good lead soon.  You may can steal one dog and get away with it, but four dogs are hard to hide.


----------



## daddy88 (Jun 22, 2011)

this is when you should be able to take the law into your own hands, cought a boy trying to steal my sons pitbull, he's a pet and sweet as can be, lets say he didn't sit down for some time after I put the hickory limb away, only way he walked away was he was young and my son was there, hope you find em


----------



## eric4jr88 (Jun 22, 2011)

Man that's messed up. I hate a thief. Several years ago, I had some good rabbit beagles stolen out of my pen on Easter Sunday while I was at church, and I never found out who did it and never recovered the dogs. Whoever it was took the collars w/ my name and number off all the beagles and left them hanging on the pens. Man I sure hope y'all have better luck than I did and catch the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----'s that took them. Wish we would cut off thieves hands here in the USA like they do in some other places in the world. At least that way everyone else would know who to look out for, and I imagine that people would think twice before they went out and stole things. In my opinion, our system is way too easy on sorry pieces of crap that steal. Most of the time even if they are caught, they don't learn a lesson, and they just get right back out and do it again. I agree, I'd be willing to bet  it's someone that knows your friend and/or his neighbor. Someone that knows that they have good dogs and what they'll do. Maybe someone new that your friend or his neighbor has hunted with, or someone new that's been around one or both of their places and that has heard your friend or his neighbor brag on the dogs.  I'd advise y'all to check Collinsville as well. There's just about always some dog traders there. You might get lucky.  I'll keep my eyes out here in West Ga. and look at the forums on UKC and Prohound as well. Best wishes and keep us posted.


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jun 22, 2011)

good luck i will keep my ears open


----------



## poolecw (Jun 23, 2011)

ALL DOGS FOUND....



Thanks to everyone for helping keep this thread up near the top.

We had some good leads but didn't want to post anything until the dogs were recovered.  For those who are interested, here are the details.  (recall that my buddy had two stolen and a neighbor also had two stolen).

On the day after the dogs were stolen, one of the neighbor's dogs came back home without his collar on.  A couple days later, my buddy found one of the neighbor's dogs tied out behind a trailer in a nearby trailer park.  The kids (teenagers) that live there are troublemakers and have been in trouble with the law before.  The grandmother defended them and make all kind of alibi's for them. They claimed that the dog wandered up.   So, there was no proof that they stole them.

We felt they they turned the remaining two dogs loose since the "heat" was on.  My buddy spent every night searching the area til at least 3am every night.  he put a full page ad in the paper that came out today.  As he was getting ready for work this morning, a friend of the neighbor calls and says he saw a skinny white hound walking down the road in Menlo (10 miles away).  So he hi-tailes it over there and low and behold...it was one of his dogs.  On the way back home, he sees his redtick on the side of the road as well.

Now it is time for the prosecution phase of the story.  We don't know if someone put these kids up to stealing the dogs, or if the were just out rambling and being up to no good.  I have a feeling that someone put them up to it.  If they were simply up to no good, there was a lot of better things to steal in my buddy's yard than some hound dogs.  Time will tell, but one thing is for sure, its not over!

thanks again.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad the dogs were found! Curious? Were the feeders and leashes recovered at the boys house?? That would be impossible for them to explain away.


----------



## procraftanddodge (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad the dogs where found. Put locks on the pen doors so they will really have to work to get the dogs.all my pens is locked and have same key for the locks so don't have keep up with bunch of keys.


----------



## Roger T (Jul 31, 2011)

they hit your buddy again yesturday mornin,didnt get the dogs though.the three teenagers got 2 of my loc-ons  & a set of tree sticks & my summit open shot.the law is not going to do anything unless we can prove that all the stuff they've stole from us & several other neighbors are actually ours. ive got all three of their names & the ring leader coon hunts.the grand parents know whats going on & go to collinsville every weekend.ive got some bait out & they better hope i dont catch them in the act!!!! this time i can prove whats mine.


----------



## GA CHEROKEE (Aug 3, 2011)

terrible


----------



## poolecw (Aug 3, 2011)

Roger T said:


> they hit your buddy again yesturday mornin,didnt get the dogs though.the three teenagers got 2 of my loc-ons  & a set of tree sticks & my summit open shot.the law is not going to do anything unless we can prove that all the stuff they've stole from us & several other neighbors are actually ours. ive got all three of their names & the ring leader coon hunts.the grand parents know whats going on & go to collinsville every weekend.ive got some bait out & they better hope i dont catch them in the act!!!! this time i can prove whats mine.



I hope yall can catch them.  You would have thought that the last run in (when they stole the dogs) would have ben enough to scare them.  They will do it again.  YOu can be sure of that.

I talked to my buddy briefly after I read your post but I didn't have time to get the details.  Those kids and the grandparents need to get busted.  I hope the bait works.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 3, 2011)

You might have to put a trail cam up and get them on film. Nothing happened to them the first time so they thought they could keep doing it, need to find away to bust there butts.


----------



## poolecw (Aug 3, 2011)

I just got the scoop from my buddy.  All I can say is that I am sorry for all of you that live in Chattooga County.  Witnesses see these kids walking down victom's driveways carrying the stolen goods.  Deputies go to their trailer and see all of the stolen goods but they wont do a darn thing because they can't prove that the stuff belonged to them.

That is the most rediculus story I have heard in a long long time.


----------



## huntmore (Aug 4, 2011)

Times like these is when you need the guys with the hoods


----------



## Roger T (Aug 4, 2011)

came home today to find busted eggs all up & down my driveway,wasnt there this mornin when i left for work.school started back today for one of the local schools but its not the one  that these 3 punks go to,that school starts back next week.wonder who throwed eggs at my house,thats a hard one to figure out aint it.  its a freakin shame you got to deal with this kinda stuff.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Aug 5, 2011)

You need to hang couple packs of no.2 catfish hooks bout shoulder high round your stand.


----------



## poolecw (Aug 5, 2011)

Roger T said:


> came home today to find busted eggs all up & down my driveway,wasnt there this mornin when i left for work.school started back today for one of the local schools but its not the one  that these 3 punks go to,that school starts back next week.wonder who throwed eggs at my house,thats a hard one to figure out aint it.  its a freakin shame you got to deal with this kinda stuff.



I know it won't do any good, but I would file a report.   I can't get over how the law won't do a darn thing to them.  Something has to be going on in the background that we don't know about.


----------



## bowkill71 (Aug 5, 2011)

what the heck is this world comin to?


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Aug 9, 2011)

as long as they stay away from me


----------

